# Greek island named as one of best places to live longer



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

A little known island in Greece has been named as one of the world’s top spots in terms of living longer. The island of Ikaria, some 30 miles off the coast of Turkey in the Aegean Sean, has been named one of the world’s five Blue Zones where people live measurably longer lives. The zones [...]

Click to read the full news article: Greek island named as one of best places to live longer...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Sounds idyllic. Would be a dream come true to eventually retire to a Greek island........


----------



## paroshep (Jan 4, 2009)

*Not just Ikaria*

While the study happened on Ikaria the same attributes apply to many Greek islands.
Here is my Paros perspective: Paros Paradise Blog: Proven: Greek islanders live longer 
Cheers,
:cool2:


----------



## KefiClaire (Jan 9, 2013)

I've never been to Paros but I hear it's lovely. I read a good book about an Irish couple that went to live there for a few years.


----------



## paroshep (Jan 4, 2009)

Yes, when we first moved to Paros we devoured their book and visited their described sites. As they still have a holiday home on the island we met them and became friends with some of the people featured in the book. They were all the first expats on an island that now has a great many.
Cheers,


----------



## KefiClaire (Jan 9, 2013)

Oh that's lovely! I've read the book many times.


----------

